

The Recode Project — An active archive of computer art - ciroduran
http://recodeproject.com/

======
hippich
The ReCode Project is a community-driven effort to preserve computer art by
translating it into a modern programming language (<http://processing.org>).

Every translated work will be available to the public and contemporary artists
to learn from, share, and build on.

------
daa
That's cool. I think my first computer-related job was circa 1984, when I
worked for Vera Molnar and her husband. Some of her art is in that archive,
but there's more at <http://www.veramolnar.com/diapo.php?y=1984>.

All I really remember is being asked to draw triangles on the screen; an
amazing interactive computer graphics simulation of a beach that let one
adjust sun position and wave direction with knobs; and that I don't think I
was ever paid; I don't really mind.

------
huskyr
Wonderful initiative. Everything CC-licensed, code on Github. Cool!

Just wondering why they don't use Processing.js so you can view the works in
the browser.

~~~
mepler
HI there, I'm the creator of ReCode Project. We had some works that would not
run in the browser and wanted to treat all works as equally as possible. Also,
we are trying to reach beginners as much as experts and as of now
Processing.js is not being taught in most educational programs. I thought
regular Processing would provide full functionality and better accessibility.
I suppose accepting .js translations wouldn't be a big deal, I'd just have to
do some more work on the site. It's a valid question and one I think needs
revisiting. Thanks for bringing it up.

~~~
huskyr
Hi mepler. Thanks for the comment. My main concern wasn't translations, but
simply being able to view the examples in-browser instead of having to copy-
paste stuff to a local installation (which many people might not have). It
might make the barrier to entry lower.

------
camus
Very cool stuff here , thanks for sharing.

